# Medicare TDAP (90715)



## nneecole

I have researched this exhaustively. Does Medicare pay for the Tdap (90715)? I know they will pay for the TD (90714) if there is a injury. But will they pay for the TDap (90715) if there is a injury? The LCD is confusing to me. It sounds like they will pay for it if the pt doesn't know if they have ever had a Tdap and they have a injury and are at risk. But.....can I bill it? Or does the pt have to use their Part D Medicare to buy it at a pharmacy??? I am so confused. Please help. Thank you!!
P.S. Does anyone ever use the AT modifier??


----------



## tricia_giddens@yahoo.com

*Medicare and TDap*

Hi Neecole,

I work in a Family Practice office and I see denials all the time regarding Medicare and TDap. No, Medicare doesn't cover the TDap in an office setting.  It might be covered under the patient's Part D benefits. Medicare Part B only covers Influenza, Pneumococcal and Hepatitis B.


----------



## nneecole

Thank you


----------



## millicent

*90715  Tdap*

So, after reading this thread regarding 90715, can physician write RX for Tdap?  Patient will pay & pick up at pharmacy then come to office for administration  OR  can pharmacy just administer shot?  I am so confused.  Could someone please clarify for me?  

Thank you in advance!

Millicent Allen


----------



## ketevan.khmelidze@yahoo.com

Try to bill it with a primary diagnosis of the puncture wound, if it was not performed as a routine, but due to the wound. We got them paid last year.


----------



## jhendrix08

It all depends on whether or not the patient has part D benefits. We no longer give the tdap to patients in our office because of the denials we were receiving; it's not covered in the office setting. Not to be confused with Td; which is covered if there is a documented injury.
If the physician recommends a tdap, the patient should check with their pharmacy to see if it's covered under their part D benefits and if so, the pharmacist can administer it for them. This is the best way to avoid confusion and possible denials. (I don't believe that it requires a Rx but don't quote me on that).  

Hope that helps.


----------



## rthomas@impcna.com

If you are administering the Tdap (90715) in office setting, the only way to get paid is if there is documentation (where & how) regarding an abrasion, cut, scratch, etc. and coded. The injury dx goes attached to the 90715 & 90471 not the Z23. Also need to attach modifier AT to both codes it indicate that this vaccine was given as part of treatment for an injury.


----------



## ccr888

I wonder if the -AT modifier is used regionally. Noridian Jurisdiction F does not require. https://med.noridianmedicare.com/we...nd-diphtheria-vaccinations-billing-guidelines


----------

